# The Gun Control Song



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Just found this one . Watch and laugh !


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

?


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

nvm


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------

